# Anyone at Homerton?



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Hiya,

Has anyone had experience of treatment at Homerton hospital? My partner and I are due to start IUI there in Feb. I've had pretty mixed experiences there so far during all the investigations so I'm hoping things go more smoothly during the actual treatment.

My local PCT is paying for 3 rounds of IUI   so I guess I should just be grateful and get cracking. But having looked up the stats on the HFEA site I'm thinking maybe I should have pushed for treatment at another clinic.

Any thoughts?


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

We went to Homerton both to conceive (we had a few attempts) and give birth. Very happy with all the care we received. When after the first appointment we didn't like the consultant we asked to get another one and we got assigned someone else who was marvellous. If you want more details, feel free to IM me. Good luck!!


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Deemo. We had a lovely consultant on our last visit which was quite reassuring. Its good to know they worked out for you guys!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The Homerton has a general thread as well mixed reactions! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263915.564


----------



## Chopio (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! I don't know how I missed that thread when I was searching  Thanks! x


----------

